# Iberital MC2 new burrs?



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm increasingly needing to increase fineness of grind. Am now past the 7 mark. I assume I'm needing new burrs (It's prob 3-4 years old)

If so, where is best place to get them?

Thanks.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I think happydonkey do them


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try this link for the Iberital MC2 burrs from Happy Donkey


----------

